# Wie funktioniert ein Echolot ? Interpretation der Darstellung?



## WegaTheMega (2. März 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe mir seit Kurzem mein erstes Echolot (Lowrance Elote 4x HDI) zugelegt. 
Leider ist mir noch nicht alles klar:

- Wie muss ich die Bildschirmanzeige interpretieren? Wo bin ich auf dem Display? In der Mite? Ganz rechts oder links?

- Wo finde ich beim Echolot die Batterieanzeige?

- Ping - Geschwindigkeit: ich nutze das Echolot mit dem iBoat 160. Die Einstellung "normal" erscheint mir logisch, passt das so?


Danke im Voraus! 

LG


----------



## Dominik.L (2. März 2015)

*AW: Wie funktioniert ein Echolot ? Interpretation der Darstellung?*

1. Du bist ganz rechts oben, alles was du auf dem bildschirm siehst ist bereits hinter deinem boot
2. batterieanzeige gibt es nicht, nur eine spannungsanzeige
3. ping je nach belieben, normal ist ok


----------



## Dominik.L (2. März 2015)

*AW: Wie funktioniert ein Echolot ? Interpretation der Darstellung?*

Die spannung findet man bei:
menü-knopf - overlay-daten - konfigurieren - menü-knopf - anfügen - spannung


----------



## 50er-Jäger (2. März 2015)

*AW: Wie funktioniert ein Echolot ? Interpretation der Darstellung?*



WegaTheMega schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe mir seit Kurzem mein erstes Echolot (Lowrance Elote 4x HDI) zugelegt.
> Leider ist mir noch nicht alles klar:
> 
> ...


 

Hätte man sich nicht vor dem kauf etwas mit der Materie beschäftigen sollen?
Woher weißt du denn, dass es das passende Echo für deine Anwendungen ist? |uhoh:


----------



## JacDaRipper (8. März 2015)

*AW: Wie funktioniert ein Echolot ? Interpretation der Darstellung?*

Ja, sehe ich genauso, obwohl das Elite 4 schon mal nicht so schlecht ist. Eine gute Beschreibung für Newbies ist hier http://www.fischfindertest.de/ratgeber/10-wie-funktioniert-ein-fischfinder-echolot.html

Dann mal viel Spaß beim Fische finden. 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2015)

*AW: Wie funktioniert ein Echolot ? Interpretation der Darstellung?*

älter, aber noch immer informativ und richtig:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...mit-thomas-schlageter-vom-echolotzentrum.html


----------

